# Ellie... a dog that needs some love



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh poor girl. Hope she finds a home soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ashley*

Ashley

Bless you for posting her. Make sure you put her on Facebook.
Have you tried sending her picture and info on her, AND HER CONTACT INFO, to all or the rescues in that area.
http://www.petfinder.com/awo/index.cgi?location=aUSTIN,+TX&keyword=

Sorry: Just reread your post and see that she is in a rescue. Perhaps one of the other rescues knows of someone that would be a great match for Ellie!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ashley - this is a long shot - but do you have a Doberman rescue group near you? Do they have any contacts? I'm sure she has something else in her, but I do see a lot of dobie in her face.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm not sure.. I'll check into it! They were calling her a "plott hound mix". We have a potential adopter but she is on the fence about it... normally that leads to a no


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

My initial thought was doberman mix .


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

YAY! The potential adopter just left my house... she came to meet Ellie! She loved her and is going to have a final talk with her husband... but I don't think she'll be able to say no  -- Ellie was perfectly behaved for her "interview". I think it'll be a great fit with the family! Trying not to count my eggs before they hatch but I am thrilled.


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

The shelters/rescues around here all say that "tri-pod" dogs (their pet name for three legged dogs, not mine!) are some of their easiest to adopt out! For some reason, folks love them- maybe it's just because they stand out from the crowd more, or folks feel more empathy for them?? Anyways, just found that interesting! Hope it works out!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's wonderful news for Ellie, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

the lady decided not to adopt Ellie because she doesn't think their energy levels are compatible. Drat. They are trying to find another foster but she will likely have to be taken to the shelter soon.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

That's to bad- poor little thing. Don't lose hope, there has to be someone for her!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Praying someone finds Ellie!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this home didn't work for Ellie.

Keeping my fingers crossed this girl will find her family.


----------

